# bluetooth streaming no bass



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevy crude Lt/rs. It didn't not come with Bluetooth music streaming just hands free. So I put in the upgraded module and now I have it. Only problem now is that it produced little to zero bass. Even tried equalizer apps for extreme bass but nothing. I switch to other inputs...xm/am/FM...normal. I am baffled.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm no expert with GM's CAN architecture, but I'm guessing you are missing some software code in the BCM to support the upgraded module. Did you get a software/firmware update, or did you just R&R the radio? What I'm saying is that some modules in these cars have to be be "relearned" by the processor that controls them when the module is replaced, even with one of the same type. In other words, this is not a plug and play environment.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Supposedly it is a plug and play... and others has done it its in theforums. I installed it myself it's just two connectors. No updates or anything. Maybe I'll try contacting those thread starters ?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm curious. Did you replace the '11 radio with a '12 or '13 radio?


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

What is weird is that the forums did what I did and had no problem. Audio works and so does steering wheel controls with the new module. But just no low end bass. Equalizer won't even work. Maybe I can flash the software idk I'm just stumped


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

ACDelco 22797218 Multi Media Player Interface Module Assembly : Amazon.com : Automotive ....thats what I bought idk year...that's the link they provided


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

As I said, I'm no expert. but from what I've read, you can't upgrade if the upgrade wasn't available for the MY you have. In other words the SPID of the new part has to have been available for your year. Here's an article in GM Techlink, but I'm not sure if it applies to your situation. Look on page 5.

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/August-Techlink-2012-F1.pdf


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

im pretty sure the bass setting is naturally turned down in this setting. try hitting the menu button to adjust your bass setting in the stereo for that input. i had a similar issue when i first started using usb and aux input. just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

kobowm said:


> im pretty sure the bass setting is naturally turned down in this setting. try hitting the menu button to adjust your bass setting in the stereo for that input. i had a similar issue when i first started using usb and aux input. just throwing ideas out there.


yeah i tried every setting. Its the same button for the radio...and its set to...9-11-9..and no fading. i hate cords. and my headphone jack on my phone doesn't work! so streaming or usb is my only option and usb is terrible so glitchy. im in the middle of installing a tablet and i want it to connect it via bluetooth. But I will try a different bluetooth phone/device and see if that is the issue here and get back to you


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd grab a friend or someone who has an iphone or a different kind of phone and see if the problem exists or if perhaps it is just something with your particular setup.

As I mentioned on your PM, I do notice there is somewhat less bass that if I am playing something over the cd or off my ipod on the auxiliary line but it's not as if there is none. It's just a little less overall. I hope you can get it figured out man.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked the equalizer settings while playing through the Bluetooth? The radio's equalizer has independent settings for each source - one for radio, one for CD, one for AUX, and I think one for XM, but the XM may also be the radio settings. My 2012's bass got a lot better after installing the Bluetooth PDIM.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> Have you checked the equalizer settings while playing through the Bluetooth? The radio's equalizer has independent settings for each source - one for radio, one for CD, one for AUX, and I think one for XM, but the XM may also be the radio settings. My 2012's bass got a lot better after installing the Bluetooth PDIM.


i have the button that says 'tone'...i press that and it shows the equalizer and the fill ading settings. it seems like it is a menu for all sources. maybe the 2012 is different? idk. unless there is some secret way lol. but it is so strange it acts like this!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What are your Bass, Mid, and Treble settings when you're playing through the Bluetooth interface? Also, if you have the ability to, try a different device. It could be the source device isn't outputting sufficient bass.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

I figured it out. It must be the jelly bean leak I installed. Well my friend has the stock ICS version and his did the same. But I installed a custom ROM and it works. I used my laptop too and it worked. So weird. Thank you all for your help. These forums are really great I hope to get more involved. Next issue is my bazooka constantly vibrating when I hook it up lol but I think its cause I bought it used :x


----------



## klooter (Jan 16, 2020)

Chyeab0i said:


> I figured it out. It must be the jelly bean leak I installed. Well my friend has the stock ICS version and his did the same. But I installed a custom ROM and it works. I used my laptop too and it worked. So weird. Thank you all for your help. These forums are really great I hope to get more involved. Next issue is my bazooka constantly vibrating when I hook it up lol but I think its cause I bought it used :x


I have this same problem. How did you fix it exactly? I'm hoping you remember since this post was from 7 years ago. lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

klooter said:


> I have this same problem. How did you fix it exactly? I'm hoping you remember since this post was from 7 years ago. lol.


While actually playing music via the Bluetooth interface, set and adjust the bass, midrange, and treble settings. You MUST be playing music via that interface for the settings to take as they're independent of the other settings and can only be accessed while actively using the Bluetooth interface.


----------



## klooter (Jan 16, 2020)

obermd said:


> While actually playing music via the Bluetooth interface, set and adjust the bass, midrange, and treble settings. You MUST be playing music via that interface for the settings to take as they're independent of the other settings and can only be accessed while actively using the Bluetooth interface.


Thanks for the response, but the issue as the original post describes is that while using bluetooth for audio the bass is almost non existent. Turning up the bass on the EQ does nothing. MID and TREBLE work OK. The problem is that the audio stream doesn't contain any bass frequencies it seems. Sounded like maybe *Chyeab0i *changed something on the phone but was kind of vague. Maybe it's just the expected audio quality of the bluetooth module and there is nothing I can do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

klooter said:


> Thanks for the response, but the issue as the original post describes is that while using bluetooth for audio the bass is almost non existent. Turning up the bass on the EQ does nothing. MID and TREBLE work OK. The problem is that the audio stream doesn't contain any bass frequencies it seems. Sounded like maybe *Chyeab0i *changed something on the phone but was kind of vague. Maybe it's just the expected audio quality of the bluetooth module and there is nothing I can do.


Trying another Bluetooth speaker will confirm this.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

obermd said:


> Trying another Bluetooth speaker will confirm this.


I never stream music via bluetooth because of the quality of the music when you stream via bluetooth. I use the aux cord. I have an iphone so it actually works out pretty good not only do I get better quality with the aux cord but it charges my phone at the same time while playing music. Also do the same thing in my trailblazer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Diamond193 said:


> I never stream music via bluetooth because of the quality of the music when you stream via bluetooth. I use the aux cord. I have an iphone so it actually works out pretty good not only do I get better quality with the aux cord but it charges my phone at the same time while playing music. Also do the same thing in my trailblazer.


I was the exact opposite - the AUX cord sounded awful. The Bluetooth was as good or better than a strong signal FM radio and on par with directly plugging in a USB stick. I did have to play with the car's limited equalizer, however.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

klooter said:


> Thanks for the response, but the issue as the original post describes is that while using bluetooth for audio the bass is almost non existent. Turning up the bass on the EQ does nothing. MID and TREBLE work OK. The problem is that the audio stream doesn't contain any bass frequencies it seems. Sounded like maybe *Chyeab0i *changed something on the phone but was kind of vague. Maybe it's just the expected audio quality of the bluetooth module and there is nothing I can do.


He was changed ROM on his android phone.


----------

